# Abuse hurled at youth who cooked kitten in microwave



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Teenager taunted outside court after he is sentenced for sickening offence
Published: 20/02/2009


There were angry scenes outside an Angus court yesterday after a Forfar youth was sentenced for cooking his friends kitten in a microwave oven.

Abuse and eggs were hurled at 18-year-old Declan Baker as he was escorted from the towns sheriff court in a police van.

Baker, of 69 Pitreuchie Place, had admitted putting the four-week-old kitten in the oven and switching it on, at 77 Restenneth Drive, Forfar, on October 17 last year.

The kittens injuries were so severe it had to be put down six days later, after a local vet was unable to save it.

Baker was banned from keeping animals for seven years, sentenced to 120 hours community service and ordered to pay compensation of £150.

Sheriff Kevin Veal said: Any right-thinking person would be hard pushed to envisage a worse case of animal cruelty.

Fiscal depute Donna Brown said Bakers friend had come into the kitchen to find Baker there with the microwave oven switched on and the kitten inside.

It was taken out and placed on the kitchen floor, distressed and struggling to breathe.

Baker left the house after arguing with his friend but was traced by police at his own house at about 4.30pm that day.

He told police the kitten had been in the oven for about 10 seconds and expressed regret at what he had done.

The kitten was treated initially for swollen legs. By the next day its body was swollen but on October 23 the skin on its legs was dead.

Bakers agent Brian Bell said he could not imagine a more sickening case.

He said Baker had lost his job as a window cleaner after his employer received between 10 and 15 complaints. He had also received a death threat  one of four abusive letters posted to his home.

Disgusting is also a word he used himself when interviewed by the social work department, he said.

In the family home there are two cats, which makes it even more difficult to understand.

Sheriff Veal said he had considered a custodial sentence to emphasise the appalling character of the offence but he did not believe this would challenge Bakers problems. He would serve his sentence and then return, within a very short period, to the community, he added.

I recognise the appalling actions of the accused, and I also appreciate the necessity that any disposals pronounced today will express the outrage of the wider community.

Senior inspector Mark Lumgair, of animal welfare charity the Scottish SPCA, had called the police after an anonymous tip-off about what had happened to the kitten.

He said later the organisation was satisfied with the sentence but had hoped for a lifetime ban on keeping animals.

It was a horrendous act. What possessed the lad to do such a thing is beyond me, he said. Ultimately, we at the Scottish SPCA were looking for an outright ban but the sheriff has to consider background and, based on this, he has gone for a seven-year ban which goes some way to address that.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

that's awful...the poor kitten! At least it's not in any pain now. I hope that horrible person never has the chance to own another animal again, and i'm glad he had eggs thrown at him, it's the least he deserves.

But, considering what he's done, 'Baker' is a bit of an unfortunate surname


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

*Baker was banned from keeping animals for seven years, sentenced to 120 hours community service and ordered to pay compensation of £150*

IS THAT IT? ERM so in 7 years he can have a animal!?!?!

CRAZY!!! He obviously has mental health issues as no right minded person would do this, he needs to be put away and seriously evulated!

I cant beleive some people :


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Sick git...maybe he should have had a taster of being put in a microwave. 
Such pathetic sentences and fines sicken me as well...it's no punishment and it's no damn deterent.


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

he shouldnt be able to have pets for LIFE. AND he should be put in a microwave and see how he likes it.


----------

